
Malls use facial recognition to track shoppers' age, gender without consent - bearcobra
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/calgary-malls-1.4760964
======
drpgq
I think this a lot different then tracking their identities. Some store worker
could count how many people come in and make guesses for age and gender. Would
that be banned?

